# Sticky  Known Printing Issue from Shared Printers



## Couriant

This past week there has been some issues printing to a shared printer. This seems to be caused by an update that was pushed out by Microsoft around the middle of September. The most common error seen is *0x0000011b (Unable to Connect to Printer)*

To resolve this, you will need to go to *Control Panel > Program and Features > View Installed Updates* on *the machine that is sharing the printer*. Next, find the KB by typing *KB500* in the search on the top right, then right click and uninstall the update. Below are the KB numbers that you need:


*KB5005030* - Windows Server 2019
*KB5005573* - Windows Server 2016
*KB5005613*, *KB5005627* - Windows Server 2012 R2, Windows 8.1
*KB5005563* - Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 R2 (who has an Extended Security Updates subscription for Windows 7 and Server 2008 R2)
If the machine sharing the printer is a Windows 10 machine, then please look at this thread for the KB #


----------



## 2twenty2

Thanks for the heads up


----------

